# Street racing on a friday night!



## Sumptuous (Mar 8, 2002)

*Driving 34 in the 35*

Thank you all for your concern with my driving, I've seen enough pictures.
And now I've learned . . Im sorry it will NEVER happen again.
My license is suspended. I guess the system really does work!?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

105 in a 35? 
You, sir, are an idiot. If you feel like you need to prove yourself all the time, you should really be seeking a good therapist. 

Don't get me wrong, I love driving fast. It's just that there's a time and place for everything. Driving like that is meant for the track, not some "quiet" neighborhood street. 

I've seen way too many accidents caused by self-centered people like you. In fact, there was one right down the street from my office not too long ago. The guy was doing around 100 in a 45 zone on a "quiet" street. He lost control (of his car I mean - he obviously never had any control of himself) and two innocent kids ended up being killed. But don't pay any attention to the countless stories you hear like this. It will never happen to you, you're a superhero! 

There's nothing quite like the invincibility fallacy, is there? 

/rant

--SONET


----------



## jdlsc (Jan 5, 2002)

SONET said:


> *105 in a 35?
> You, sir, are an idiot. If you feel like you need to prove yourself all the time, you should really be seeking a good therapist.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love driving fast. It's just that there's a time and place for everything. Driving like that is meant for the track, not some "quiet" neighborhood street.
> ...


Bravo!!!


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Sumptuous' profile:

*Biography:* I love to Street Race, I love Bimmers, and I love Drivin over 100 Mph on most any givin day/time lol 
*Interests:* Racing , Driving 
*Occupation:* The Liqour Biz

What a great combiniation of occupation and interests! I sure hope they never overlap. I'd hate to be the company that holds your life insurance policy.

Note to self: Stay out of Encino and surrounding areas. Warn family and friends that live in the vacinity to avoid "quiet streets" at all costs. 

--SONET


----------



## jdlsc (Jan 5, 2002)

Most of his posts are peppered with vulger language, kiddie Internet Chat lingo and referneces to driving insanely fast (probably a safe assumption that the high speeds occurred on public streets and not on the track since he is a self professed lover of street racing).

Just waiting for the slam response he should be making here soon. This should be interesting...


----------



## Sumptuous (Mar 8, 2002)

hey . . im a professional . .and It's a Bimmer come on man . . BIMMERS DONT CRASH!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Sumptuous said:


> *BIMMERS DONT CRASH! *


yes they do :tsk:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Sumptuous said:


> *hey . . im a professional . .and It's a Bimmer come on man . . BIMMERS DONT CRASH! *


Tell that to the family and friends of this deceased former BMW driver. I'm sure he thought he was a pro, too! :tsk: :tsk: 
<img src=http://enquirer.com/editions/2000/07/04/crash.jpg>


----------



## jdlsc (Jan 5, 2002)

Sumptuous, if you haven't figured out by now, you won't impress many people on this site with stories of street racing or your skills as a driver. Your 18. I'd be suprised if you really had any formal racing training. Otherwise, you'd be wise enough not to street race.

However, I could be wrong.

End of discussion. Let's discuss BMWs. :thumb:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Sumptuous said:


> *oooo my car is like a honda magnet . Lol they always pull up to me Acting like they could match the awsome power of a 330? I mean come on man . . lol like the Guy in the 1998 m3 told ME . . "NO CONTEST" lol. last night on a posted 35 mph limit I raced a Acura integra :tsk: . . who i beat by like 6 car length andd! a reall contest going 105 in a 35 :yikes: I beat a hardtop black 330 maybe it was a 325 I dont know I was really to far ahead of him lol.:thumb: Ohh also i got in arace with a Acura RSX Type S i have to give that guy props cuz he did take me off the line but clearly his power reduced in high gears
> 
> p.s. Sorry Rip i know how you hate these things . Its just when someone lines up to me and acts like he has a BETTER car then a Bimmer it pisses me off lol.
> 
> P.s.S at least it was on a quiet street no one was around? lol *


zzzzzzz, Snore......boring..........

Hey Encino Man, this quote was hilarious:

"i have to give that guy props cuz he did take me off the line but clearly his power reduced in high gears"

Hahahahahahahaha!!!!! I suppose his thermothokle array was running low on halogen fluid? You're such a dork.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

You are obviously very immature about many areas of life and you only prove that more by your recurring posts and what you choose to say in them.

I am happy to know that I am on the opposite coast from you so as to not have to worry about running into you out on the road somewhere where you are putting innocent lives at risk for your own self gratification.

Please note that the pix below represent people who thought they were invincible just like yourself...sleep well...

Honda S2000










M3 Convertible


----------



## TrevLong (Jan 22, 2002)

*Take it to the TRACK! Huh?*

I frequent the local track during the drag racing season with my '65 GTO. This is 1/4 mile stuff mind you. But the great thing is you ACTUALLY know how fast YOU are. Not just bragging that your car does the 1/4 or 0-60 is "X" amount of time because you THINK it will, or you read it in some magazine. The track has timers, no speed limit, and no innocent pedestians in the path. A time slip does not lie.

What really suprises me is these so called "tough guys" with their bad ass Hondas and some BWM's I must admit, actually show up but DON'T RACE! They either sit back and "Bench Race"or make one pass down the track and find out that they aren't as fast as they thought they were and go home embarrassed. I can't remember the number of "12 second *****s" I have seen only manage a 16 to 17 second pass. Must have been bad air that night!

I also love to go fast, but you must take it to the track! It doesn't make you any faster or cooler racing on the street. You can also use the track as an acurate tuning tool to evaluate you modifications and tuning.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

Sumptuous said:


> *P.s.S at least it was on a quiet street no one was around? lol *


Sumptuous, you are a total ASSHAT.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Sumptuous said:


> *last night on a posted 35 mph limit I raced a Acura integra :tsk: . . who i beat by like 6 car length andd! a reall contest going 105 in a 35 :yikes: *


I really hope this is a joke...if not then you are a complete moron and I hope the cops get you before you kill yourself or much worse kill someone else. They should catch you and take your license away on the spot.

Grow up...you won't impress people on this board with that kind of idiotic B.S.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Check out this website and think before you drive 100mph on public street next time!

if you want to drive fast, do it at the track, don't be stupid!

--Andrew



SONET said:


> *Sumptuous' profile:
> 
> Biography: I love to Street Race, I love Bimmers, and I love Drivin over 100 Mph on most any givin day/time lol
> Interests: Racing , Driving
> ...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

jdlsc said:


> *Most of his posts are peppered with vulger language, kiddie Internet Chat lingo and referneces to driving insanely fast (probably a safe assumption that the high speeds occurred on public streets and not on the track since he is a self professed lover of street racing). *


Thank you. This is the main reason that I love this board so much. It seems that every board for owners of less expensive cars than ours is filled with people who can't seem to construct a proper sentence. I'm 16 for those who don't know, and I still can't stand the way these people carry on. I guess my generation is really in a sad state. Sigh...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow! :yikes:



Sumptuous said:


> *hey . . im a professional . .and It's a Bimmer come on man . . BIMMERS DONT CRASH! *


This *will * be the quote of the month. Btw, if you're a pro, you should be racing at Laguna Seca. Go race with the big boys.


----------



## ssalak (Jan 30, 2002)

Hey Mista Sumptous why dont you check out - http://www.cal-driver-ed.com/page818.htm
But be careful your student in training sign doesnt blow off when a 16 year old in a Civic pulls up next to in a school zone and slows down and you think he is trying to race you - 
#%$^ing waste of oxygen..


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Sumptuous said:


> *hey . . im a professional . .and It's a Bimmer come on man . . BIMMERS DONT CRASH! *


Hey, let me tell you a secret... YOU are not a professional, because professional drivers know their limitations, they know 100+ in a 35 is not intelligent...

Btw, just to give you the benefit of the doubt, since you say you are a professional, can you give us your credentials? I would be curious to find out what constitutes a professional. I drive around 200 miles a day and I certainly wouldn't say I'm even close to being one.... I love driving fast just like everyone else, so why don't you save it for the tracks???

2nd... here is another secret, Bimmers DO crash, I know that for a FACT... My dad has owned a body shop for over 40 years, works only on european cars and you know what??? I have seen a ton of totally F'up Bimmers... I used to go to auctions with him, quite a wake up call... Have you seen a 330 that looks like a Coke can??? Well I have and it's true, they DO crash. And a lot of "the professional drivers" don't come out alive... I have seen the evidence.... Gross, yes, but it's a hell of a wake up call....

P.S. You are damn lucky you didn't hurt anyone or worst yet kill someone... Damn lucky.... Hope this thread will give you a wake up call because YOU need one... How do I know?? I work in a hospital and let's just say I have seen some things no one should ever have to see...

P.S.S. How do you know it was on a quiet street??? Don't you think it would have been too late to find out???

Have a great day and please be safe....


----------



## DKJBama330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

You are a load that should have been swallowed. Thats all I have to say.


----------

